# Montauk to Nantucket -- 2009 Flotilla



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone interested in doing a flotilla to Nantucket in late July or early August? I'm thinking a child-friendly trip with raft-ups, beer, and new places to see. I picture starting in Montauk. We could pick a route that keeps us mostly near shore, hitting Newport and Martha's Vinyard along the way, and Martha's Vinyard and Block Island on the way back. We could plan other stops too if that's not coastal enough.

Plan on being time-flexible to allow waiting for weather windows. So whatever we initially choose for dates, we'd add-on a reserve of 2 or 3 days of partying and beach-going back in Montauk, that we can tap along the way as needed.

Also plan on helping each other out. We could stick together some, with faster boats circling the fleet. We'l take lots of pictures of each other's boats and exchange them afterward. I'll have internet access so we can all check weather forecasts and email. I'll also have some 12v or 110v for the more power-challenged boats. And Maria will pitch-in with her now sailnet-famous lasagna.

No illegal drugs of any kind.

Who's interested?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

A possible goal is to leave on a Saturday morning, take 1 or 2 days to get to Nantucket, spend 2 or 3 nights there, take a day or to to get back, and 3 days (weather reserve) back in Montauk.

Has anybody done this sail before? Any suggestions?


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

sounds like fun i may be interested depending on when you do this trip


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Me to


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Questions...*

Our club cruise went from Stonington to Newport to Padanaram to Edgartown this summer. Legs this long were quite a hike for some of our participants. Nantucket is generally a pretty LONG RIDE. That is why we didn't go that far. It may be why the FUGAWI race leaves from Hyannis - it's about the closest reasonably decent mainland harbor to Nantucket. Going from Long Island, you could make Martha's Vineyard in a day, then Nantucket, but they'd both be pretty long days. The weather can mess you up, and the currents can slow a group of boats considerably. Getting there in a day or two is possible, but for a flotilla cruise it needs to be fun. From Montauk, you can get to Maine in three days, but they're 24-hour days. Your idea of coast- hopping sounds like much more fun, especially if any kids are involved. Having layover days en route, instead of saving them for the end, would give you more flexibility for the weather and provide time to relax, instead of having to get up at the crack of dawn to catch tide and wind, and then bake in the hot sun (or freeze in the cold wind) inevitably beating towards your destination all day with a grumpy, sleep-deprived crew. 
Montauk, as a kickoff port, offers little deep water for sailboats. The sportfishing fleet that occupies most of the facilities is not likely eager to make too much room for "ragtops". Sag Harbor is lovely, but they may have room for only a few boats. Coeckles (sp?) Harbor may have more room, but has draft and "There's NOTHING TO DO, DAD!" issues. Greenport and Shelter Island are better on both those scores, but all these ports increase the distance to Nantucket. Perhaps starting from Block Island on a Sunday would allow people to congregate there on Saturday from a variety of places. From there, Vineyard Haven isn't too far, and then after a day perhaps, people would be ready to get to Nantucket. A day or two there (why go that far if you're not going to enjoy it?) and then back to Hyannis or Woods Hole? Then Cuttyhunk, Stonington (or Mystic? or Watch Hill?) There are many questions to resolve about any cruise. Now is a good time to ask them, and to work on answers for next season.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

paulk, Love the insights!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Our club is planning a cruise in roughly these areas at roughly the same time. There will be plenty of kids on this club cruise, and because I've drawn the short straw and am the organizer, I'm comfortable saying that if anyone on this board wants to tag along, you are welcome to do so. Here's our itinerary:

Congregate on Block Island on Sunday, July 12.
To Cuttyhunk on Monday, July 13.
To Edgartwon on Tuesday, July 14.
Layday in Edgartwon Wednesday, July 15.
To Nantucket Thursday, July 16.
Layday and end of formal cruise in Nantucket Friday, July 17.

Obviously this all is subject to weather, and it's quite possible that we don't make Nantucket if the weather doesn't cooperate.

Also, our club is based in Mamaroneck, NY, but we decided to have only a one week "official" cruise, and start it at BI. People most likely will be out longer, giving time to get there and home, but we feel that one week is long enough for officialdom.

We picked our harbors because they have a mix of anchorage, moorings and docks (people have preferences after all), things to do for kids and adults alike (beaches, fishing, restaurants, ice cream parlors, toy stores, movie theaters, bars), and the sailing to/from tends to be exquisite.

If you want to come along, you're welcome to do so. Likewise, Bene, if you want to coordinate a Sailnet cruise with ours, I'd be happy to participate in helping with the logistics.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I will have to work on it with the Admiral and potential crew, but it certainly sounds interesting. We start from Three Mile Harbor, East Hampton, so we are quite close to the start line. As a stopover before Montauk, Three Mile Harbor would be pretty much on the way and a good place for people to stop. Its only about 15 nm to Montauk. Plenty of room for many boats, not much of a draft problem and a decent amount to do (lots if you go all the way into town, which requires a lift or a cab ride).


----------



## Kick (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds like a good vaction


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

tweitz said:


> As a stopover before Montauk, Three Mile Harbor would be pretty much on the way and a good place for people to stop. Its only about 15 nm to Montauk. Plenty of room for many boats, not much of a draft problem and a decent amount to do ).


One of the reasons we did not even consider Three Mile Harbor is the shallow draft, lack of room for many boats (our cruise includes about 20-30 boats) and the lack of things to do. This gives you an idea of the range of perspectives that are possible! For example, Watch Hill RI is a neat town of pretty vacation homes or a tourist t-shirt trap for sunburned beachgoers and their squalling children. It has a beautifully protected harbor, or a constantly shifting, narrow and hazardous entrance channel. Checking things out for yourself now, from as many sources as possible, is better than finding out upon arrival.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I figure Montauk is a good place to meet up. The lake is straightforward to get into if you follow the channel (which hugs the west shore very close in one spot). The anchoring is excellent. With 10 foot depth you get very good scope easily, and it's never crowded. There are a few yacht clubs to get a slip from. And the ocean beach is a short walk from the southern end of the lake. (Note they are very strict about holding tanks. Also, there's atime limit to how long you can anchor, whouch shouldn't be a problem for a meet-up-and-go.)

Daniel -- What your history with fog out at Nantucket in mud July? I know Montauk gets it's share in early July. Is it the same with Nantucket? That's the reason I was planning to do the trip a couple weeks later.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't profess to be the world's living authority on Nantucket, though I have sailed there several times. I can't say that I've found fog to be a serious problem. Don't get me wrong, you definitely can get fog there, but my experience is that Nantucket is no worse than MV or BI. Things that tend to freak people out about Nantucket is the distance, the shoals, and the open water nature of the trip. From my perspective, the shoals no longer are a serious issue with GPS/chartplotters. The distance is just a question of making sure you have the time (and that certainly is a real factor for most people with limited time on sailing vacations). The open water is no worse than going from the Race to BI or BI to MV (both of which are roughly the same distance from MV to Nantucket, and longer than the distance from Hyannis to Nantucket). I always thought, and continue to believe, that the trip to Nantucket is over-hyped. It's a great place, though not cheap, and well worth the trip.

Paulk, how can you say that Three Mile Harbor is shallow, no room to anchor and nothing to do? There was a low spot in the channel I agree, but it only comes into play at really low tide for deep draft boats. Moreover, I understand it has been dredged, but I don't know that from firsthand experience. As to anchoring, the harbor is huge (it's 3 miles in fact, in case the name hadn't given that away  ), with great holding, and relatively easy places to go ashore by dink. The beaches are nice, there are a few restaurants and bars right at the harbor, and downtown East Hampton is a short cab ride away (you may or may not like that scene, but you can't say there's nothing to do). To each his own I guess, but I think Three Mile Harbor actually is a great spot for sailors.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

danielgoldberg said:


> I don't profess to be the world's living authority on Nantucket, though I have sailed there several times. I can't say that I've found fog to be a serious problem...


Did those trips include early July?

Regards


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Did those trips include early July?
> 
> Regards


To be perfectly candid, I don't remember. I certainly have been to the Vineyard in early July, and if I had to guess I would say that we were in Nantucket the week after July 4 one year, but I can't give you a 100% on that.

FWIW, even there were a higher "risk" of fog (which I'm not sure I accept), I wouldn't let that stop me from going. Fog's not fun, but it's not a deal killer, in my view. Even if you stick to Montauk, BI, Newport, Cuttyhunk, etc., you're going to have to deal with fog every now and again. Besides, if you're willing to sail at night, then you shouldn't be unwilling to sail in fog (there's a difference I know, but they're comparable enough). Just my opinion.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

My concern with fog is not the things that appear as a result of my boat speed.

My concern with fog is the things that appear out of it suddenly that are moving really fast.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

You have to deal with fog even on the Great South Bay pretty offen ,it will be fine and just roll in from the ocean without any warning 



I have seen LI sound socked in from Block Island all the way back to Mamaroneck Ny for a solid 24 hours 

And its way worse than any night sailing when you cant see 50 '


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds like a great idea dont think the catalina 22 would make it that far.....would love to crew if anyone needs it on one of these summer trips


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Bene505 - July and early August, we are in Vineyard Haven. Couple of personal observations to your questions/issues - 1/fog tends to leave the area by 1st week of July, BUT it can appear in the mornings right through the month, usually quitting the area in August, 2/Nantucket is 3 to 6 hours from Vineyard Haven depending upon tide and wind - it usually blows up from the SW in the afternoon when you reach the Nantucket Entrance Buoy - be prepared to reef, 3/Nantucket in the summer is crowded and expensive, 4/Block Island, Vineyard Haven, Hadley's Harbor on Naushon, Jamestown RI and Padenaram might make for good overnights, 5/Cuttyhunk would be good, too but remember that the weed in the outer harbor is very thick and requires a serious setting of the anchor.

Send me a PM with any other questions that you might have and I'd be happy to add whatever value I might be able to offer. Should this happen, please let us know and we'll try to meet the "Tour" at one or another of your waypoints. Good luck and this will make for fun winter planning.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim-

You forgot Tarpaulin Cove, on Nashuon Island's southern side. It's a good anchorage if the wind is out of the north at all.


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

I use to live in Montauk (Marina Manager) we saw maybe 3 sailboats a year anchor in the lake.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

It is definitely true that sailboats are very much in the minority in Montauk.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup. There are a lot of fun things about Montauk, but a sailing Mecca it ain't.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

That's becasue power boaters usually are more free with their money. Hey, I didn't say it, they did.


----------



## MisterBilge (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like a hoot! Lemme give you a rock solid "maybe." Plan "A" is to shove around the second week in June from Mallets Bay, Lake Champlain, S down the canal & Hudson, hook a left out LI Sound, and eek my way up the coast of New England, spending quite a bit of time in Narragansett Bay in my native RI. Probably leaving the boat in Portsmouth, NH at the end of the season. Via this forum, I'd love to stay in touch and perhaps intercept somewhere along the way, and tell some lies.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's really a great place to sail. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

So when is this flotilla?


----------



## hardalee22 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Once was a man from...*

Only tip I'll give is a pretty stupid one. Put your foulies on when sailing to or from Nantucket.

First time I left Nantucket was on a delivery. It was warm and sunny in the harbor. We had shorts and t shirts on when we left. We turned the corner out of the harbor and were soaked in about 20 minutes.

The shoals around there kick up some freaky sea states, especially when the wind is on the nose. Wet is the word.

Great sailing, but expect 20 plus knots.

Another funny side note. On the first trip we had a tall ship pass us to windward. Their sails were so big they took all the wind. We were beating and had to blow everything to avoid a knock down. We stood up like there wasn't a breath of wind, but there was 25 knots plus.

Pretty funny. Thank goodness our captain foresaw what was going to happen.

Nantucket is nothing crazy, just plan ahead, be prepared for some wind, and make sure the wallet is full. The launch there is 4 bucks a person each way. 4 people equals a 32 dollar round trip. Saw a big cat with 9 or ten people unload. 40 bucks for a 1 minute ride.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

My homeport is nantucket and don't find it to be too foggy during the summer months, but they do call her the grey lady. It is fairly easy to navigate to the island just pay attention as you approach the breakwater which is well marked. The ferry boats create a good wake and rob your wind.

We often sail to edgartown or Oak bluffs on Martha's vneyard average is around 5 to 6 hours doing about 5 knots or so during 10-15 knot winds in a 
34' sabre MKI shoal draft. The current is well documented via the Eldridge tide book, it will help with time. The current seems a little stonger in Martha's vineyard sound so recommend planning your trip with that, its nothing unbearable but in light winds it can dog you. In Nantucket Harbor you can anchor near/around First Point on the east side (inside the harbor) or pay the Nantucket boat basin for a slip or Nantucket Moorings for a mooring. Recommend you make a reservation for either. There is a launch service and two over crowded dingy docks near the harbormaster office. A free pump out service. There are some great resturants but like most tourist areas, bring your wallet. I might be around that time period but Martha and I are considering sailing to Newport for the folk fest. If you need more info about Nantucket let me know, willing to help or join on part of your trip if timing works.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

My wife and I are here reading the thread and reviewing all the input. She is very excited about the upcoming trip, as am I. Really appreciate all the input on sailing in that area.

To date, our biggest trip as a family has been Montauk-Block Island-Mystic-Montauk. I'm planning to join Daniel's flotilla.

Daniel -- How old are the other kids on the trip (my wife wants to know)? Will there be any rafting-up? And what should I stock my bar with? (What's you're favorite?)

MrWuffles -- You've got a spot with us. It will be good to have another experienced hand along.

Tweitz -- If you want, we could meet up in Montauk on Saturday and start from there, since you are so close.

Jim, tweitz, DavidPM, MisterBilge, and AbianceACK -- we'll definitely keep you abreast of the plans, so we can meet up. (Abiance, if you want to do the reverse flotilla thing, let me know, we could join up.)

PaulK -- are you in?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Bene
Your trip sounds fun. could be interrested.
we are meeting Sunday the 25th with the group that we cruise with out of northcove yacht club old saybrook to plan our annual trip. we have always found that the best week or two is the first two in August. last yr we had 16 boat from O.S. to stonnington to BI to cuttyhunk to the vinyard and home. most of the boats avg 30-32'.
I will post again when I know what the trip will be this yr. We usually have three kid boats. mine has a 16 and 9 yr olds.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Daniel -- How old are the other kids on the trip (my wife wants to know)? Will there be any rafting-up? And what should I stock my bar with? (What's you're favorite?)


Hey Brad. Our kids will be 6 and almost 5 at the time of the trip, and depending on what boats come and what kids come on those boats, the other kids could range in age from 5 to 17. That sort of thing tends to remain in flux right up until the last minute.

We normally do a fair amount of rafting as a group, but this trip might be a little different because we're taking moorings at the three harbors we're hitting (Cuttyhunk, Edgartown and Nantucket). We are coordinating the moorings in the sense that we are going to make a group reservation, and then have the individual boats call to confirm, along with a credit card. Do you want me to include you in that process? If so, shoot me an email and we can go over the details offline (dan @ bermudacruisingrally.com).

In terms of the bar, don't worry about us. We tend to be well-stocked!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've made mooring reservations in Martha's Vinyard and Nantucket. Yes, you can simply anchor, but this is my vacation so I want it to be easy and simple (and closer to shore).

Getting psyched for the trip.

Anyone else going?


----------

